# ALPS Touchpad

## alrojas

Hi, again

I have a Dell Inspiron 15R, with Alps Touchpad. This touchpad is recognized as PS/2 Mouse, so basically it works as one, Left/Right Click. Horizontal & Vertical Scroll don't work. I read several posts, and All talk about some patch or some ubuntu's package that solve the problem. I have kernel 3.2.12. And I tested 3.2.16, 3.3.7 from gentoo sources and 3.3.7 from vanilla Sources. And the problem still there.

I try to apply patch 2600_Input-ALPS-synaptics-touchpad.patch, but apparently the kernel is already patched!.

There is an Archlinux or Ubuntu package psmouse-elantech-v6.tar.bz2, with sources to compile a module, but I don't know how exactly use it on Gentoo.

Output of xinput list

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Virtual core pointer                                 id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
> 
>    ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ...

 

I have installed xf86-input-synaptics package, and my synclient output is: 

 *Quote:*   

> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?

 

My 50-synaptics.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputClass"
> 
>         Identifier "touchpad catchall"
> ...

 

I don't have a xorg.conf

Plz help!!!!!

Sorry for my English

Gracias de antemano!

Saludos!

----------

## IncredibleMrT

alrojas, did you ever get anywhere with this? I have an Inspiron 17RSE and have the same problem.

----------

## alrojas

 *IncredibleMrT wrote:*   

> alrojas, did you ever get anywhere with this? I have an Inspiron 17RSE and have the same problem.

 

No, i didn't  :Sad: 

----------

## dmpogo

What does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log   say ?

Also, how do the kernel options related to synaptics look like ? 

I have ALPS touchpad on thinkpad, and it works fine

----------

## IncredibleMrT

I'm not with the machine question at the moment and so can't give you those details until later on this evening.

It seems to be a problem seen mainly on Dell laptops across multiple distros, so I expect most other brands work as intended.

I've been looking into it for some time and all kernels settings are correct as far as the many guides are concerned. Again, i'll post details this evening.

Thanks.

----------

## IncredibleMrT

Oooh... forgot I left it turned on. right, ssh'd in and here goes.

```

Me ~ $ xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                        id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                          id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

Kernel settings :

```

me ~ $ grep -i mouse /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=m

# CONFIG_HID_HYPERV_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

```

All running standard AMD64 tree.

Emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3610QM_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Oct 2012 07:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ rsync://rsync.mirrorservice.org/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aacs acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl ogg opengl openmp openvpn pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 rdesktop readline resolvconf ruby samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vnc vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym 

copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_

DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## IncredibleMrT

... and here's the Xorg.0.log as requested :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    19.310] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.12.2
> ...

 

Edit!

Wow - keep having to edit this post - seems if it's too long it throws out the formatting of subsequent posts whether I enclose it in [\quote] or [\code] tags or without tags. I suspect it's something in the gumph at the bottom of the file - possibly an escape character or something sneaking about.

Anyway, i've cut off the end part - it was only relevant to the nvidia gfx I have, so not pertinent to this problem.Last edited by IncredibleMrT on Thu Oct 25, 2012 11:43 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## dmpogo

Could you also do

```

dmesg | grep input 

```

?

----------

## IncredibleMrT

dmesg |grep input as requested 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    2.125530] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0
> 
> [    2.125581] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1
> ...

 

Ta.

----------

## IncredibleMrT

Anyone have any ideas where I might be going wrong?

Any, and all, help is appreciated.

----------

## dmpogo

 *IncredibleMrT wrote:*   

> Anyone have any ideas where I might be going wrong?
> 
> Any, and all, help is appreciated.

 

Well, sorry, I got puzzled.   It looks like your kernel does not detect touchpad as touchpad.   So it seems it is something in kernel configuration (which I don't see what could it be) or synaptics driver.

Are there any BIOS options related to touchpad ?  Like disabling it ?

----------

## IncredibleMrT

Hi.

No, there doesn't appear to be. All looks as you'd expect. It's an issue with a lot of new(er) Dell models. I've seen on some distros that there is a fix, but i'm unable to get them to be effective on my system.

I'll pester Dell.

Thanks anyway.

----------

## Yuriy Skvortsov

Hi!

I've got the same problem with Dell Inspiron 7720. I do not know for sure if my touchpad is Synaptic or ALPS but in all logs and /proc/bus/input/devices it is listed just as "PS/2 Generic Mouse". I have activated PS/2, Synaptic PS/2 and ALPS PS/2 options in kernel. Synaptic xorg driver is also installed. Have not found any solution jet.

And I've just remembered that touchpad special features (like scrolling) worked in the pre-installed Ubuntu. Unfortunately I have no that installation anymore.

Hmm.. According to this http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10606/components/ it is Synaptics. Anyway it is not recognized.

And one more link:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2044019

----------

## Yuriy Skvortsov

These guys have probably found a solution:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=812111

Though have not tested these patches yet.

----------

## dweezil-n0xad

You could try to put the patched alps.c and alps.h from here in /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/mouse/ and rebuild the psmouse kernel module.

good luck.

----------

## Yuriy Skvortsov

A friend of mine owns Dell 15R Inspiron N5110 and my is 17R 7720. They are close enough so I decided to perform some comparison tests. The initial basic symptom is that in

```
dmesg | grep PS
```

I can see that my kernel treats touch-pad as a generic mouse while friend's kernel sees the right ALPS. The first thing I've done - I've taken friend's kernel config and changed my until there was no diff between

```
cat config | grep MOUSE
```

With this config kernel still reports my touch-pad as generic mouse. Ok, I went further and tried to boot with the binary of my friend's kernel. Result was the same - at my laptop it sees just a generic one. By the way, I use the kernel 3.6.11 gentoo-sources and my friend the 3.5.7. Some time ago he also used 3.6.11 and his touch-pad worked even though.

As all this happens in dmesg without even Xorg started, it apparently has nothing to do with X configs and drivers - the question is only in kernel and hardware.

It seems very unlikely to me that Dell has changed touch-pad model from 5110 to 7720 but I have no idea how to check it for sure (is there anything like lsPS/2 which tells the chip ID?)). The other possibility is that something in the boot environment prevents kernel from loading the proper driver, but again I have no idea how to test it.

----------

## Yuriy Skvortsov

 *dweezil-n0xad wrote:*   

> You could try to put the patched alps.c and alps.h from here in /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/mouse/ and rebuild the psmouse kernel module.
> 
> good luck.

 

Thank you for suggestion! I've finally tried it and it did pan out!

Still I'm confused because according to my previous observations 5110 has no problems with 3.6.11 gentoo-sources which led me to a thought that the patch has already been included there. Something is definitely wrong in this story)

----------

## Yuriy Skvortsov

By the way, should we somehow tell gentoo kernel guys about this fact? Oder?

----------

## turtles

 *Yuriy Skvortsov wrote:*   

>  *dweezil-n0xad wrote:*   You could try to put the patched alps.c and alps.h from here in /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/mouse/ and rebuild the psmouse kernel module.
> 
> good luck. 
> 
> Thank you for suggestion! I've finally tried it and it did pan out!
> ...

 

Same problem here on a Dell E5430

The link dweezil-n0xad posted directs to a arch page then a page of different downloads.

Is this the one you got to work?

http://www.dahetral.com/public-download/psmouse-alps-dst-1.2.tbz/view

or did you use this pastebin http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=m404GW1G ?

I copied the files over to my 3.6.11 src dir and did a 

```
make modules && make modules_install
```

```
modprobe -r psmouse
```

```
modprobe psmouse
```

I also tried restarting X

I did go from a ps2 to none at all 

```
dmesg | grep input
```

 and /proc/bus/input/devices

I also tried patches from here:

https://github.com/bgamari/linux/commit/1527416a726b823225f97c4d733dcdd9df7f50d6

and about 4 others including tinkering.

Still nothing

How do you do enable the debugging in the module when its loaded?

----------

## infinityzxx

I just stumbled accross the same issue on my Dell Latitude XT

Latest kernel: 3.6.11-gentoo

xinput list says I got a PS/2 Generic Mouse

Never had linux before on that machine.

I hope there will be a fix soon. I've seen some pages on kernel bugzilla about that but apparently the patch that was submitted might not be a problem solver for us. It was there: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14660#c123

----------

## infinityzxx

 *infinityzxx wrote:*   

> I just stumbled accross the same issue on my Dell Latitude XT
> 
> Latest kernel: 3.6.11-gentoo
> 
> xinput list says I got a PS/2 Generic Mouse
> ...

 

Still searching,.. Currently compiling kernel with files obtained from that post : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1169227#p1169227

----------

## turtles

The pastebin alps.c did not work for me:

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=m404GW1G

I downloaded https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=596668

alps-reg-dump and it does not think I have an alps touch pad.

```
alps-reg-dump /sys/bus/serio/devices/serio0/

Found serio mouse at /sys/bus/serio/devices/serio1/

Error reading ack byte

Error reading ack byte after sending data

E6 report failed, not an ALPS touchpad

```

----------

## Yuriy Skvortsov

 *turtles wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is this the one you got to work?
> 
> http://www.dahetral.com/public-download/psmouse-alps-dst-1.2.tbz/view
> ...

 

I've used this one:

http://www.dahetral.com/public-download/psmouse-alps-dst-1.2.tbz/view

Copied alps.c and alps.h over my own's in /usr/src/... and compiled the driver in-kernel via selecting "PS/2" and "ALPS" options, that's all. After this dmesg tells that my touchpad is not just a mouse. All the further tweaking is done in xorg.

----------

## turtles

 *Yuriy Skvortsov wrote:*   

>  *turtles wrote:*   
> 
> Is this the one you got to work?
> 
> http://www.dahetral.com/public-download/psmouse-alps-dst-1.2.tbz/view
> ...

 

I tried them both and the touch pad is just dead without them its a detected as a ps2 mouse

I tried the alps_dump and it says my pad is not an alps.

strange.

To bad lspci and lsusb does not give me anything to go off of.

----------

## dweezil-n0xad

maybe you could try different psmouse module parameters. That used to work on my acer netbook but is no longer needed.

```
# modprobe -r psmouse

# modprobe psmouse proto=auto

# dmesg |tail -n1
```

try with auto,bare, imps, exps, any

----------

## turtles

Thanks. This is getting really strange. I all but gave up on this and was about to just return the laptop when I booted into "recovery mode"  that grub2 set up for me and the patched driver detects the touch pad but it does not work.

From looking at the grub.cfg the only difference is the added "single" in the boot.

Looking at the alps.c file does anyone know where the debugging stuff is supposed to land? in a file in /sys or in dmesg or??

I get a "stick" which i dont have as well:

```
[   27.406398] input: DualPoint Stick as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input13

[   28.005997] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input14
```

```
xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ DualPoint Stick                           id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad          id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Optical Mouse                id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

```
cat  /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input14

cat: /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input14: No such file or directory
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *turtles wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat  /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input14
> 
> ...

 You look at the wrong place:

```
 # l /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 19. Feb 11:31 capabilities

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 19. Feb 11:31 device -> ../../../serio1

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 18. Feb 10:03 event10

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 19. Feb 11:31 id

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 19. Feb 11:31 modalias

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 18. Feb 10:03 mouse2

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 19. Feb 11:31 name

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 19. Feb 11:31 phys

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 19. Feb 11:31 power

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 19. Feb 11:31 properties

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 18. Feb 10:03 subsystem -> ../../../../../../class/input

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 18. Feb 10:03 uevent

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 19. Feb 11:31 uniq
```

From my laptop (an older DELL Latitude E6410 with working ALPS TouchPad)

```
 # dmesg | egrep "(Stick|Touch)"

input: DualPoint Stick as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10

 # egrep "^[^#]+MOUSE" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1440

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=900

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

 # xinput

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad          id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ DualPoint Stick                           id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse           id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

(...snip...)
```

Input devices in make.conf: ("mouse" and "keyboard") are superfluous)

```
 # grep INPUT /etc/portage/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics"

```

And the required InputClass from /etc/X11/xorg.conf (You need this!)

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "LeftEdge"                                       "100"

        Option "RightEdge"                                      "1750"

        Option "TopEdge"                                        "100"

        Option "BottomEdge"                                     "1250"

        Option "FingerLow"                                      "12"

        Option "FingerHigh"                                     "14"

        Option "FingerPress"                                    "127"

        Option "MaxTapTime"                                     "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove"                                     "107"

        Option "MaxDoubleTapTime"                                       "180"

        Option "SingleTapTimeout"                                       "180"

        Option "ClickTime"                                      "100"

        Option "FastTaps"                                       "0"

        Option "EmulateMidButtonTime"                                   "75"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ"                                   "139"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW"                                   "7"

        Option "VertScrollDelta"                                        "44"

        Option "HorizScrollDelta"                                       "44"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll"                                 "1"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll"                                        "1"

        Option "CornerCoasting"                                 "0"

        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll"                                    "0"

        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll"                                   "0"

        Option "MinSpeed"                                       "1"

        Option "MaxSpeed"                                       "1.75"

        Option "AccelFactor"                                    "0.0075"

        Option "TrackstickSpeed"                                        "40"

        Option "EdgeMotionMinZ"                                 "14"

        Option "EdgeMotionMaxZ"                                 "79"

        Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"                                     "1"

        Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"                                     "195"

        Option "EdgeMotionUseAlways"                                    "0"

        Option "TouchpadOff"                                    "0"

        Option "LockedDrags"                                    "0"

        Option "LockedDragTimeout"                                      "5000"

        Option "RTCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "RBCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "LTCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "LBCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "TapButton1"                                     "1"

        Option "TapButton2"                                     "3"

        Option "TapButton3"                                     "2"

        Option "ClickFinger1"                                   "1"

        Option "ClickFinger2"                                   "1"

        Option "ClickFinger3"                                   "1"

        Option "CircularScrolling"                                      "0"

        Option "CircScrollDelta"                                        "0.100007"

        Option "CircScrollTrigger"                                      "0"

        Option "CircularPad"                                    "0"

        Option "PalmDetect"                                     "1"

        Option "PalmMinWidth"                                   "10"

        Option "PalmMinZ"                                       "99"

        Option "CoastingSpeed"                                  "0"

        Option "CoastingFriction"                                       "50"

        Option "CoastingFriction"                                       "50"

        Option "PressureMotionMinZ"                                     "14"

        Option "PressureMotionMaxZ"                                     "79"

        Option "PressureMotionMinFactor"                                        "1"

        Option "PressureMotionMaxFactor"                                        "1"

        Option "GrabEventDevice"                                        "1"

        Option "TapAndDragGesture"                                      "0"

        Option "AreaLeftEdge"                                   "0"

        Option "AreaRightEdge"                                  "0"

        Option "AreaTopEdge"                                    "0"

        Option "AreaBottomEdge"                                 "0"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection
```

I hope you may find the detail that helps you get your touchpad into a working state. The crux is: Although it is an ALPS touchpad, it is used using the synaptics driver and must be told so first. Without the InputClass section in my xorg.conf, the touchpad is dead, because xorg tries evdev, which can't handle it. (At least this was the case when I added that part.)

----------

## VoidMage

Once again 'Option "SHMConfig" "on"' is obsolete (that is if it still works).

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Once again 'Option "SHMConfig" "on"' is obsolete (that is if it still works).

 Yes, for _using_ the touchpad this option was never needed, I added it to find out good values for xorg.conf by monitoring touchpad events using synclient. *man synclient (1.6.2) wrote:*   

> DESCRIPTION
> 
>        This program lets you change your Synaptics TouchPad driver for XOrg/XFree86 server parameters while X is running.
> 
>        For the -m and -h options, SHM must be enabled by setting the option SHMConfig "on" in your XOrg/XFree86 configuration.
> ...

 After I finished the configuration, I never bothered to turn it off again.

----------

## turtles

Thanks for your help Yamakuzure.

I suspect something is buggy with my kernel patch because the touch pad does not reliably show up when I boot.

I have added your config to my xorg.conf.d/ and run your egreps.

The path I was trying to remember is /dev/input/mouse0 and /dev/input/mouse1 /dev/input/mouse2 when I can get the psmouse module to detect the touchpad I have the 3 mouse "files" when I cant I only get /dev/input/mouse0.

If i

```
cat /dev/input/mouse0 
```

 I can get all kinds of strange characters when I move the usb mouse

when I can get psmouse to load and detect the touchpad the usb mouse moves to /dev/input/mouse2

```
cat /dev/input/mouse0 
```

 then does nothing and mouse2 has the strange chars.

I am under the impression that if the kernel driver for the alps is working correctly I should get funny characters from

```
cat /dev/input/mouse0 
```

 or mouse1 when I use the touchpad.

In the random case when I can get the touchpad to showup like when I booted single user I dont get anything from those device files.

From reading that guys patch alps.c he is using acpi to detect the touchpad type so perhaps it is something I am missing under acpi?

I cant find any debugging output for the module yet.

The funny thing is I only have one kernel installed on here so its not like the module could be loading from a different version.

```
ls /lib/modules/

3.6.11-gentoo

```

```
egrep "^[^#]+MOUSE" /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH
```

```
grep INPUT /etc/portage/make.conf 

INPUT_DEVICES=" keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

```

----------

## VoidMage

IIRC, since xorg-server 1.6, input properties exported by the server are enough for synclient.

@turtles: does your Xorg log confirm synaptics driver is being loaded ?

Also, cat-ing /dev/input/ nodes doesn't need to work for the devices to work.

----------

## turtles

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> IIRC, since xorg-server 1.6, input properties exported by the server are enough for synclient.
> 
> @turtles: does your Xorg log confirm synaptics driver is being loaded ?
> 
> Also, cat-ing /dev/input/ nodes doesn't need to work for the devices to work.

 

Thanks interesting

I liked the /dev/input/ nodes for debugging.

```
  26.572] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    26.572] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    26.572] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    26.572] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    27.172] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    27.172] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    27.172] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad (/dev/input/event15)

[    27.172] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    27.172] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    27.172] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    27.172] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    27.172] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    27.212] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.212]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.6.2

[    27.212]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    27.212]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[    27.212] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad'

[    27.212] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: always reports core events

[    27.212] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event15"

[    27.231] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[    27.231] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: x-axis range 0 - 2000

[    27.231] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: y-axis range 0 - 1400

[    27.231] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 127

[    27.231] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: device does not report finger width.

[    27.231] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple

[    27.231] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[    27.231] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15

[    27.231] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: touchpad found

[    27.231] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: always reports core events

[    27.244] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input15/event15"

[    27.244] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)

[    27.244] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    27.244] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    27.244] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.082

[    27.244] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    27.244] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    27.244] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    27.244] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    27.244] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: touchpad found

```

----------

## VoidMage

Pastebin the whole log - this snippet shows only that the touchpad is detected and the correct driver is used.

----------

## turtles

Here it is:

http://pastebin.com/n1wnuXPT

----------

## VoidMage

OK, according to the log, your touchpad is detected and works fine.

So:

 - what exactly doesn't work ?

 - what exactly did you put into configuration files and where did you put them ?

----------

## turtles

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> OK, according to the log, your touchpad is detected and works fine.
> 
> So:
> 
>  - what exactly doesn't work ?
> ...

 

Thanks for your continued interest 

The touchpad is completely dead in X and on the console with those logs.

I can use a usb mouse fine in X and console (no X with gpm)

I generally run with no xorg.conf.

I put a few test files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d trying combinations of loading synaptics and turning this on and off

```
#Section "InputClass"

#        Identifier "touchpad ignore duplicates"

#        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

#        MatchOS "Linux"

#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"

#        Option "Ignore" "on"

#EndSection

```

I saw there is somthing of a default file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d

I have about given up since I keep getting erratic results

some times I see the touchpad show up as /dev/input/event15 and sometimes not at all.

I am currently messing around with this version http://www.dahetral.com/public-download/psmouse-alps-1.3.tbz/view

However I suspect an earlier version worked

And I still cant find where that debugging data is for psmouse kernel module since I dont get any in dmesg

thanks again

turtle

----------

## Yuriy Skvortsov

I've just tried to build alps-1.3 with 3.7.9 kernel and it didn't work:

```

 make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `relocs'.

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

make[3]: `arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.bin' is up to date.

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/alps.o

drivers/input/mouse/alps.c: In function ‘alps_set_abs_params_mt’:

drivers/input/mouse/alps.c:1818:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘__input_mt_init_slots’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[3]: *** [drivers/input/mouse/alps.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/input/mouse] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/input] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

I've also sent a message to dahetral.com, just in case.

----------

## Yuriy Skvortsov

Ok, here I've got an answer for my message to Dahetral:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The interface to input_mt_init_slots changed in the 3.5 kernel.  We made
> 
> the interface conditional in psmouse.h and wrapped it inside
> ...

 

Gonna test it..

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *turtles wrote:*   

>  *VoidMage wrote:*   OK, according to the log, your touchpad is detected and works fine.
> 
> So:
> 
>  - what exactly doesn't work ?
> ...

 Youd do not have, by any chance, a program (like "synaptiks") running that actually turns the touchpad off when a mouse is plugged in?

----------

## itzamnaaj

hy turtles and all other,

here is the way i got my alps toutchpad running on my "Dell Inspiron 17R Special Edition".

try exactly these steps and show what happens.

1. install 3.6 kernel (works not with 3.7 for me)

2. copy alps.c and alps.h (to kernel directory) from this site "http://www.dahetral.com/public-download" use "psmouse-alps-dst-0.4" 

3. compile kernel and modules

4. install xorg-x11 not only xorg-server

5. install xf86-input-synaptics driver: U NEED THIS

6. create xorg.conf in etc/X11/ U NEED THIS / here is my config, thanks Yamakuzure.

```

Section "Module"

   Load         "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "LeftEdge"                                       "100"

        Option "RightEdge"                                      "1200"

        Option "TopEdge"                                        "100"

        Option "BottomEdge"                                     "800"

        Option "FingerLow"                                      "12"

        Option "FingerHigh"                                     "14"

        Option "FingerPress"                                    "127"

        Option "MaxTapTime"                                     "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove"                                     "107"

        Option "MaxDoubleTapTime"                               "180"

        Option "SingleTapTimeout"                               "180"

        Option "ClickTime"                                      "100"

        Option "FastTaps"                                       "on"

        Option "EmulateMidButtonTime"                           "75"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ"                           "139"

        Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinW"                           "7"

        Option "VertScrollDelta"                                "44"

        Option "HorizScrollDelta"                               "44"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll"                                 "on"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll"                                "on"

        Option "CornerCoasting"                                 "0"

        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll"                            "on"

        Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll"                           "on"

        Option "MinSpeed"                                       "1"

        Option "MaxSpeed"                                       "1.75"

        Option "AccelFactor"                                    "0.0075"

        Option "TrackstickSpeed"                                "40"

        Option "EdgeMotionMinZ"                                 "14"

        Option "EdgeMotionMaxZ"                                 "79"

        Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"                             "200"

        Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"                             "200"

        Option "EdgeMotionUseAlways"                            "0"

        Option "TouchpadOff"                                    "0"

        Option "LockedDrags"                                    "0"

        Option "LockedDragTimeout"                              "5000"

        Option "RTCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "RBCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "LTCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "LBCornerButton"                                 "0"

        Option "TapButton1"                                     "1"

        Option "TapButton2"                                     "3"

        Option "TapButton3"                                     "2"

        Option "ClickFinger1"                                   "1"

        Option "ClickFinger2"                                   "1"

        Option "ClickFinger3"                                   "1"

        Option "CircularScrolling"                              "0"

        Option "CircScrollDelta"                                "0.100007"

        Option "CircScrollTrigger"                              "0"

        Option "CircularPad"                                    "0"

        Option "PalmDetect"                                     "1"

        Option "PalmMinWidth"                                   "10"

        Option "PalmMinZ"                                       "99"

        Option "CoastingSpeed"                                  "0"

        Option "CoastingFriction"                               "50"

        Option "CoastingFriction"                               "50"

        Option "PressureMotionMinZ"                             "14"

        Option "PressureMotionMaxZ"                             "79"

        Option "PressureMotionMinFactor"                        "1"

        Option "PressureMotionMaxFactor"                        "1"

        Option "GrabEventDevice"                                "1"

        Option "TapAndDragGesture"                              "1"

        Option "AreaLeftEdge"                                   "0"

        Option "AreaRightEdge"                                  "0"

        Option "AreaTopEdge"                                    "0"

        Option "AreaBottomEdge"                                 "0"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

```

8. only gnome users: disable mouse plugin in dconf, it overwrites the xorg.conf settings

now i can scroll on the right edge with one finger, whith two fingers vertical and horizontal, rightmouseclick whith two fingers and multitouch zoom.

good luck and sorry for my bad english, i must learn russian in school. ;)

by itzamnaaj

----------

## turtles

Thanks again such a funny project for a new laptop. better than not having video drivers.

I managed to get the alps touchpad working only in X on my Dell E5430 with psmouse-alps-1.3.tbz  just using the alps.c and alps.h with kernel 3.6.11.

I think I tried it with the whole directory and it did not work.

I did a progression of xconfigs but It really did not matter until I got this in dmesg:

```
dmesg | grep input

[   24.145928] input: PS/2 Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input13

[   24.158018] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input14

[  669.868299] psmouse serio1: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 6

[  669.878613] psmouse serio1: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio1/input0 - driver resynced.

[  669.961065] psmouse serio1: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 6

[  669.970398] psmouse serio1: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio1/input0 - driver resynced.

[  714.645448] psmouse serio1: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 6

[  714.655735] psmouse serio1: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio1/input0 - driver resynced.

```

Checking kdm.log 

```
grep 'EE' /var/log/kdm.log 
```

 (not in Xorg.0.log) I found errors like this:

```
(EE) BUG: triggered 'if (inSignalContext)'

(EE) BUG: /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.1/work/xorg-server-1.13.1/os/log.c:484 in LogVMessageVerb()

(EE) Warning: attempting to log data in a signal unsafe manner while in signal context.

(EE) 

(EE) Backtrace:

(EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x588d26]

(EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (LogVMessageVerb+0x165) [0x5938d5]

(EE) 2: /usr/bin/X (xf86MsgVerb+0x8a) [0x484daa]

(EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so (0x7f481027e000+0x805d) [0x7f481028605d]

(EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so (0x7f481027e000+0xd658) [0x7f481028b658]

(EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x782f7) [0x4782f7]

(EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa13c4) [0x4a13c4]

(EE) 7: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f4813ec3000+0x10460) [0x7f4813ed3460]

(EE) 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__select+0x13) [0x7f4812c1e213]

(EE) 9: /usr/bin/X (WaitForSomething+0x190) [0x586530]

(EE) 10: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3ada1) [0x43ada1]

(EE) 11: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29d5a) [0x429d5a]

(EE) 12: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f4812b5b4bd]

(EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2a09d) [0x42a09d]

```

And you were correct in that even now alps.c works in dmesg I dont get the garbled data in 

```
cat /dev/input/event14  
```

like you used to with 

```
cat /dev/input/mouse0
```

Which is sad since I think it breaks gpm and I still dont have a touchpad in console when X is not running or when I CTRL + ALT + F1 to a new tty.

However my usb mouse works in the console.

The pertinent stuff from X was I have a config dir not a xorg.conf

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/91-synaptics.conf

That file name has to have a number higher than 50 since and ends in .conf

There is a  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf

That X parses them in order.

My current working config without the options section:

```

#Section "Module"

#       Load    "synaptics"

#EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad ignore duplicates"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchOS "Linux"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"

        Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection

```

I think the ignore section should be broken out and above the options

Hope this helps some one else[/code]

----------

## darklegion

I bought an Asus N56DP and it appears to have the same issue. I don't really care about the advanced trackpad features as I mostly use the keyboard (ratpoison, screen, etc). Can I disable trackpad while typing, or will that only when when the trackpad is using the synaptics driver? I did try touchfreeze and it appeared to require synaptics.

Although I might just disable the trackpad completely until it works with a recent kernel. I'm not giving up the latest xf86-video-ati drivers for this.

EDIT: Worked around by assigning a key to disable/enable the trackpad:

```

xinput set-prop "PS/2 Generic Mouse" "Device Enabled" 0 # Change to "1" to re-enable

```

See this link for more detail: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4469/disable-mouse-not-touchpad-in-xorg-while-idle

----------

## duxsco

I have the same problem with the touchpad of my Dell Latitude e6530. It would be great if an official patch is released by the gentoo-sources developers. The Fedora developers released a patch for their kernel (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=812111#c131).

----------

## kilua

I had the same issues with a Dell Inspiron 15R SE (7520) and setting 

```
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y
```

 in the kernel's .config file (gentoo-sources-3.8.13) fixed the problem. Now dmesg shows the touchpad and X picked it transparently. The idea comes from this thread.

----------

## trustlix

 *kilua wrote:*   

> I had the same issues with a Dell Inspiron 15R SE (7520) and setting 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y
> ```
> ...

 

Worked like a charm on my Asus S46C   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eong

 *kilua wrote:*   

> I had the same issues with a Dell Inspiron 15R SE (7520) and setting 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y
> ```
> ...

 

This makes the touchpad "working" , but not working properly on my E7440. 

I'm using the psmouse-alps-1.3-alt.tbz with linux 3.11.6 , copy the alps.c and alps.h to the kernel directory, compile it , it works fine. Two fingers scroll also works, not perfect but usable.

By the way, you may need to change the "__input_mt_init_slots" to "input_mt_init_slots" if compile errors.

Great thanks to the author Kevin Cernekee!!

----------

## Yuriy Skvortsov

As mentioned earlier, just copying alps.c and alps.h from daetheral tgz does not solve the problem for kernels >3.7. The fix was initially to pull also psmouse.h that contained the extra

```

#include <linux/version.h>

#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(3, 7, 0)

#define __input_mt_init_slots      input_mt_init_slots

#else

#define __input_mt_init_slots(x,y,z)   input_mt_init_slots(x,y)

#endif

```

But as for now with kernel 3.10.25 the exchange of psmouse.h does not work anymore. What works instead is simply adding a line

```
#define __input_mt_init_slots      input_mt_init_slots
```

to the top of original psmouse.h

This is almost same as Eong mentioned in the previous post/

----------

## snkmoorthy

 *kilua wrote:*   

> I had the same issues with a Dell Inspiron 15R SE (7520) and setting 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y
> ```
> ...

 

Worked on Dell Vostro 3550.

Thanks.

----------

